# Abe Comic info needed



## yiffytimesnews (May 30, 2011)

I found this comic a while back Abe Comic page five I know nothing about else about it. Can anyone fill in the details like who is the artist and where can I find the rest of it.


----------



## Tycho (May 30, 2011)

meesh

and since that's porn I think you might get in twouble if you leave it there.

Could have told you it was meesh just from the name "Abe"


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 31, 2011)

Okay I'll bite, how do you ask about something you can't find any where. I know I have tried every search engine period. I found Abe comics but it is way obvious the art was done by a different artist. Besides that is my own blog. 

How would you post that same question? I have no idea how else to post this.


----------



## Tycho (May 31, 2011)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Okay I'll bite, how do you ask about something you can't find any where. I know I have tried every search engine period. I found Abe comics but it is way obvious the art was done by a different artist. Besides that is my own blog.
> 
> How would you post that same question? I have no idea how else to post this.


 
Dunno how you'd post the question differently, honestly.  Just saying that it might tick off mods, so be prepared (I'm not going to report it, simply isn't that annoying or offensive).  And I have seen other parts of the comic elsewhere, I just can't remember for the life of me where I saw them.  Think I might have found it at Muushi at one point but since what I found was incomplete, I kinda doubt it.  (Muushi's basically dead, BTW.  It's a skeleton of what it was.) Could have been at Fchan at some point in the past, but it's been a while since I was there.  Ychan maybe, again I haven't been there in a while.

Trust me.  I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that the artist responsible for the page you posted is Meesh.  (never seen ANYONE else make a character called Abe, besides, who are these other artists of whom you speak?)


----------

